# calling all experianced hydro growers



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey guys n gurls i was jus wanting some opinions on what is a better hydro set up a gully setup or a drip feed hydro setup or are they both as good as each other cheers


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2007)

stonedsmithy said:
			
		

> Hey guys n gurls i was jus wanting some opinions on what is a better hydro set up a gully setup or a drip feed hydro setup or are they both as good as each other cheers


 
Ive only used drip, but if you look back at any of my journals the growth rate is crazy.  Ive found them to be very simple and trouble free.

I also like the fact that they dont use a water pump.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Sep 18, 2007)

Oh yeas i remember seeing your ww monsters gj,nice effort on that again,yeah i thought the drip way would be better but yeah ill still have to use a water pump becaue of the type of set up it is,its got the 2 pvc square shaped tubes with 5 holes in each tube with the water tube at one end,but yeah cheers for that mate


----------



## Homemadegravity (Sep 18, 2007)

My buddy runs a drip system and it looks pretty simple with some amazing results. I myself am more of a soil gal but when I switch over it will be the drip system for sure. As far as a gully system I have not personally seen one but they look simple to except youd have to futz with a pump like Growdude said.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2007)

There are so few things that can be actually called "better" in this world of MJ consistently.  There are so many variables that change with each individual situation...  I like DWC systems.  There really isn't much that can go wrong with this system compared to other setups.  Worst that could happen is my air pump would be off for 24 hours which wouldn't harm my plants in the least.  However, if your water pump for an ebb and flow system fails for 24 hours... Well, you will come to find your plants are dead next time you visit.  I just know I have bad luck with technology so I tend to keep it simple.  Whichever system you use, the results will be similar across the board.


----------



## g-13 (Sep 18, 2007)

i have to disagree with you there dltoker my pump was off for more than 48 hours before and my plants were fine. i use an ebb and flow system.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, there is the other side of it.  I had read many times that this is the major downfall of those systems... That's why I have never tried.


----------



## Growdude (Sep 18, 2007)

Well one time I got the hose that pumps air into the bucket that pumps out the nutes pinched under the bucket.  When I came home from work the plant was limp but perked up quick.

If I had to guess I would say 12 hrs tops without power for my size babies in the waterfarms, anymore would realy push it I think.


----------



## numbinside (Sep 18, 2007)

ya like the waterfarms? are they good for nice sized plants till harvest?


----------



## sweetnug (Sep 18, 2007)

Waterfarms are great although for sea of green you can pack more into a 3x3 or 4x4 ebb/flow.  Depends what results you are looking for either way you do it the results will be similar


----------

